# [ars] Why YouTube buffers: The secret deals that make—and break—online video



## xlastshotx

I read this a little bit earlier, it is pretty interesting. Definitely made me think about different reasons as to why I have trouble buffering 1080p YouTube videos this past year on my 35Mbps connection.


----------



## crust_cheese

Hell, I have a ~80 mbit connection and 1080 won't work at times.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crust_cheese*
> 
> Hell, I have a ~80 mbit connection and 1080 won't work at times.


I know its not on my end, I have tried many things to speed it up. I don't remember YouTube being this bad at loading HD videos, that is why I have been so confused. My internet company here is really bad though, so I wouldn't put them beyond throttling specific websites


----------



## icehotshot

This is why we need google to expand their internet services.......

I assume they wouldn't hinder a service they own.


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crust_cheese*
> 
> Hell, I have a ~80 mbit connection and 1080 won't work at times.


60Mb Broadband here and i can barely get anything done on Youtube. 480p is a stretch, and i KNOW it's not my end that is the problem. If anyone was to say otherwise, they can go do one.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

lol I am still stuck in the past. My 1MB/s connection is just barely enough t stream 480p


----------



## Shrak

50/50 FiOS connection and have always wondered why Youtube would almost never load even at the lowest quality...


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> 50/50 FiOS connection and have always wondered why Youtube would almost never load even at the lowest quality...


This. What I gotta do to get a 1080p video without my connection having a heart attack?


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> This. What I gotta do to get a 1080p video without my connection having a heart attack?


What's funny is 1080p is so 2008. Now we have everyone jumping on the 1440p train and 4k right around the corner.

I don't think video streaming will ever catch up at this rate...


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> What's funny is 1080p is so 2008. Now we have everyone jumping on the 1440p train and 4k right around the corner.
> 
> I don't think video streaming will ever catch up at this rate...


Not if Google buys out all ISP's and everyone gets 1tb up and down!!!!


----------



## DrBrogbo

The dumbest thing, for me, is that the videos no longer continue to buffer when I pause them, so if I want to watch a video, I have no choice but to sit there and watch it chopped into 4 second segments.

Plus, once it's buffered, if I skip back to the beginning (without changing any quality settings, or switching to full-screen or anything), it re-buffers. It's horrendous.

Basically, I've stopped using Youtube.


----------



## zooterboy

These companies need to realize that they can either stop the petty greed bickering between them, or governments will step in and stop it for them. This is the childish kind of crap that is the bane of capitalism. "95% profit margin? THAT'S NOT GOOD ENOUGH!!!"

Personally, I think government will have to step in, because they don't seem to be willing to do it themselves. I would also hope that someone in government starts to take a serious look at some anti-trust litigation, because this is/has been getting ridiculous.


----------



## Avonosac

Yet another reason to absolutely hate every ISP in existence. Greedy useless crappy service providers charging more money, because people use their service.


----------



## jetsam

i know youtube bandwidth allocation is based on demographics and locations. Youtube is faster in places with more viewers and slow in places with less viewers.


----------



## SIDWULF

Greedy fat sausage fingers.

Please when you guys grow up don't enshrine money...please for the sake of humanity.


----------



## Ribozyme

Youtube is broken. Especially on the tablet browsers. But even on the desktop it is a hassle.


----------



## kiwiasian

Thought I'd drop this link here. Here's a way to circumvent ISP throttling of YouTube. I've never seen 1080p load so quickly...

mitchribar.com/2013/02/time-warner-cable-sucks-for-youtube-twitchtv/


----------



## Tunechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> This is why we need google to expand their internet services.......
> 
> I assume they wouldn't hinder a service they own.


I agree, YouTube is the only real issue I care about.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Wasn't it revealed ages ago that many ISPs do indeed actively throttle certain websites?

I do recall this being a huge deal for a bit, so this article saying it isn't directly the fault of the ISP would be nonsense. I personally never have any trouble with youtube, or anything else, and I am an ATT DSL subscriber. 30 mbps downloads. I can stream 4k content with little to no buffering.

Never in all my years of using teh interwebz have I had a problem with Youtube. So I would certainly hesitate to say it is "broken". 100% of my youtube streaming has been flawless. The only time I see buffering is when I am using the crappy connection at work.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Are you guys serious? I'm on a 10/1 Mbps connection and I can stream Youtube 1080p in realtime.
I have a Youtube extension for Chrome that shows the size of the video and how much has been buffered. This video for example is 578 MB in total at 1080p (2 GB in original, but I can't stream that). 578 MB over 13 minutes is 5,93 Mbps so even a fairly average connection can do 1080p.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Are you guys serious? I'm on a 10/1 Mbps connection and I can stream Youtube 1080p in realtime.
> I have a Youtube extension for Chrome that shows the size of the video and how much has been buffered. This video for example is 578 MB in total at 1080p (2 GB in original, but I can't stream that). 578 MB over 13 minutes is 5,93 Mbps so even a fairly average connection can do 1080p.


Yup, I'm on a 60/30 Mb connection smack-dab in the middle of a city with a population over 1,000,000. I have a hard time streaming on my wired gigabit computer, my 802.11n computer, and even my 802.11ac computer. I've tried in Chrome, IE9, Firefox, etc.

I even tried taking my router out of the equation and plugging directly into my modem once. No difference.

Sometimes it works decently, but Youtube is literally the only site that gives me semi-consistent issues. I can power through Max Payne 3's >25GB download in an hour, but streaming a 480P Youtube video? Roll a die, and don't even bother trying unless it comes up 6.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Are you guys serious? I'm on a 10/1 Mbps connection and I can stream Youtube 1080p in realtime.
> I have a Youtube extension for Chrome that shows the size of the video and how much has been buffered. This video for example is 578 MB in total at 1080p (2 GB in original, but I can't stream that). 578 MB over 13 minutes is 5,93 Mbps so even a fairly average connection can do 1080p.


That's the whole point of this thread








. People have plenty of bandwidth, but somewhere between them and youtube is a huge bottleneck, making them unable to stream in "HD".

Personally I can instantly stream "original" quality videos with no wait. I've never had to buffer at home (comcast, 50mb).


----------



## routek

Weird thing is when youtube buffers, if I use a program to download the youtube vid using the same url, it'll download even 1080p very fast indeed.

It isn't often buffering although can be annoying but then many months will pass without issues, its like youtube servers reach a point and certain sections get prioritized or shuffled about

Would be nice to know because I find these 30mb 60mb 200mb and fibre optic to your door poinltess if websites can't stream a 27mb video.

xbox live seems to really utilize my internet connection and those files sites


----------



## ryanrenolds08

As bad as Comcast is made out to be, I was recently upgraded for free from 26/12 to 50/20 and 1080p video is, and has always been, laughed at. I must live in a decent location


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Are you guys serious? I'm on a 10/1 Mbps connection and I can stream Youtube 1080p in realtime.
> I have a Youtube extension for Chrome that shows the size of the video and how much has been buffered. This video for example is 578 MB in total at 1080p (2 GB in original, but I can't stream that). 578 MB over 13 minutes is 5,93 Mbps so even a fairly average connection can do 1080p.


American ISP's screwing their customers over. No such problem here in Europe.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Guess im lucky i can stream 1080P on youtube no problem i got a local isp tho not mainstream 20mbit. In the past they did try to thottle youtube and torrents but that didnt work out very well so they canned the idea.


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Are you guys serious? I'm on a 10/1 Mbps connection and I can stream Youtube 1080p in realtime.
> I have a Youtube extension for Chrome that shows the size of the video and how much has been buffered. This video for example is 578 MB in total at 1080p (2 GB in original, but I can't stream that). 578 MB over 13 minutes is 5,93 Mbps so even a fairly average connection can do 1080p.


Just tried the link, I can stream the original fine from youtube on my 30mb.


----------



## un-midas touch

I've found it's moderately dependent on the popularity of the channel.


----------



## Mailman377

Had no problems with my 5Mbps when I was with Cox.
Have no problems with my 40Mbps that I have with CenturyLink.


----------



## metal_gunjee

I won't say "never," but I rarely have any trouble with high res on youtube with my 30Mb Charter cable connection.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-midas touch*
> 
> I've found it's moderately dependent on the popularity of the channel.


Maybe I'm doing well because I'm not a pop culture kind of guy then?


----------



## omari79

8/1 here and i can stream 1080P just fine, you guys should just fine


----------



## Z4XC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> This is why we need google to expand their internet services.......
> 
> I assume they wouldn't hinder a service they own.


I want this, I'm hoping it will grow exponentially. I live within hours of a city that is scheduled to get Google fiber. I would move there just for that if it weren't for work...


----------



## un-midas touch

Yea sometimes downloading it is the only way to watch it without pointless interruption.


----------



## Nemesis158

i really wish google would get rid of the 144p resolution. I know their intentions are good for people who have very poor internet connections but often times i find that it reverting me to 144p creates more problems with streaming delay than anything before.....


----------



## RiverOfIce

Easy way to stop this behavior. HTTPS everywhere. https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere

They can not throttle what they can not read.


----------



## un-midas touch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> i really wish google would get rid of the 144p resolution. I know their intentions are good for people who have very poor internet connections but often times i find that it reverting me to 144p creates more problems with streaming delay than anything before.....


You can check the box that says "I have a slow connection, never play a high quality video." It actually means that it will never switch the resolution when it re-buffers.


----------



## tryceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> This is why we need google to expand their internet services.......
> 
> I assume they wouldn't hinder a service they own.


I'm sure even Google Fiber uses one of these tier 1 ISP.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiverOfIce*
> 
> Easy way to stop this behavior. HTTPS everywhere. https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere
> 
> They can not throttle what they can not read.


If you would read the first page of the article, you would realize that this wouldn't make any difference







. They aren't throttling the connection, there's bottlenecks between your ISP and youtube's servers they aren't fixing.


----------



## axiumone

Same as most folks in this thread. My home time Warner YouTube connection makes me want to tear my hair out. The craziest thing is, if I use my att phones LTE at home, it NEVER buffers. Figure that one out.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Evil ISP's anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> lol I am still stuck in the past. My 1MB/s connection is just barely enough t stream 480p


lol same!


----------



## Pr0xy

I guess they cater mostly to at&t uverse because I haven't had streaming issues in almost a year, and I only have their 12Mb/s plan.


----------



## SpykeZ

Youtube went to hell when Google bought them. Period.


----------



## un-midas touch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Youtube went to hell when Google bought them. Period.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> I guess they cater mostly to at&t uverse because I haven't had streaming issues in almost a year, and I only have their 12Mb/s plan.


These two posts together offer some clues.

But not any that I can deduce, I'm afraid.


----------



## Cyph3r

I've never had an issue loading youtube videos on 720p+


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-midas touch*
> 
> You can check the box that says "I have a slow connection, never play a high quality video." *It actually means that it will never switch the speed of your connection when it re-buffers*.


Wait whut.

*goes to YouTube to change and trying it out*

UK user screwed over here too, as those saying Europe isn't screwed over. Of course I don't have the fastest connection in the world, on good days I can stream 720p no problems, and most other days I get trouble streaming even 360p and they switch me to 144p for a frame and then gives up all together.

Or just gives up loading after the buffer point and won't load any more unless I manually click past the current time frame...


----------



## un-midas touch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Wait whut.
> 
> *goes to YouTube to change and trying it out*
> 
> UK user screwed over here too, as those saying Europe isn't screwed over. Of course I don't have the fastest connection in the world, on good days I can stream 720p no problems, and most other days I get trouble streaming even 360p and they switch me to 144p for a frame and then gives up all together.
> 
> Or just gives up loading after the buffer point and won't load any more unless I manually click past the current time frame...


I said that wrong. I meant to say it won't switch the resolution.

edition in progress.

Also should mention that it doesn't always work cuz sometimes the box decides to be unchecked.

YT really is a pile of crap these days.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-midas touch*
> 
> I said that wrong. I meant to say it won't switch the resolution.
> 
> edition in progress.


No, you are correct. It did exactly what I wanted it to do: Not switch resolution mid way and then gives up afterwards cuz it's not fast enough. I'll manually switch from now on, which is what I've been doing anyway.

No sarcasm meant. It was an actual revelation to me.


----------



## ar3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> The dumbest thing, for me, is that the videos no longer continue to buffer when I pause them, so if I want to watch a video, I have no choice but to sit there and watch it chopped into 4 second segments.
> 
> Plus, once it's buffered, if I skip back to the beginning (without changing any quality settings, or switching to full-screen or anything), it re-buffers. It's horrendous.
> 
> Basically, I've stopped using Youtube.


google Video Cahe View


----------



## SCollins

I never have these problems, on any isp, but then again, I don't use windows or linux


----------



## un-midas touch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCollins*
> 
> I never have these problems, on any isp, but then again, I don't use windows or linux


That has absolutely nothing to do with the problem.


----------



## SoloCamo

I'm on a 90 down / 10 up connection here (the best my isp offers for residential in my area) and even 720p can be a pain at times. It's not a network bottleneck at all either - tried it with the router w/ multiple devices connected (router is wireless n 600 in which all devices are wireless N as well), without router using straight cat6 to the modem. I use cat 6 on any connected devices (not like cat5e wouldn't do the job but I removed any even remote bottlenecks for the near future) etc. and it's made zero difference.


----------



## MerkageTurk

For earth's sake just leave the internet to how it is meant to be not some old people in their boardroom controlling without a knowledge on how the internet is suppose to work

They should go back to their TV adverts and crap


----------



## Junkboy

Kinda strange for your connection to supposedly get 30 down and yet you're forced to whip out your phone and use sprint's 4g because you can't watch streams on your PC at times. :/


----------



## sixor

streaming is so mainstream

real men use internetdownloadmanager


----------



## xquisit

*Sigh*

Interesting read, indeed.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> The dumbest thing, for me, is that the videos no longer continue to buffer when I pause them, so if I want to watch a video, I have no choice but to sit there and watch it chopped into 4 second segments.
> 
> Plus, once it's buffered, if I skip back to the beginning (without changing any quality settings, or switching to full-screen or anything), it re-buffers. It's horrendous.
> 
> Basically, I've stopped using Youtube.


This, however, there is a way around it without having to download the video or blocking IP ranges in your firewall; head to userscripts.org and try out some of the stuff they have for Youtube. A couple of them at least will override the player to use the old cache system where it won't stop when you do and load the whole video, and may even use the unthrottled resources. My line is too slow to verify that last bit but that's my guess.


----------



## RiverOfIce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you would read the first page of the article, you would realize that this wouldn't make any difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They aren't throttling the connection, there's bottlenecks between your ISP and youtube's servers they aren't fixing.


Give it a shot, tell me what happens.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

All I know is that whenever I click on a Youtube video the ads ALWAYS run absolutely perfectly at any resolution but as soon as what I actually want to watch starts up there is endless buffering and choppiness. Quite the coincidence that the stupid ads work so amazingly while the actual content is almost unwatchable...


----------



## Master__Shake

well i see no ads (adblock plus fixes that) it wasn't until recently that i knew youtube had ads









and no issues watching 1080p on 30/2....

geographical problem...

between canada and mexico i believe...i kid


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> well i see no ads (adblock plus fixes that) it wasn't until recently that i knew youtube had ads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no issues watching 1080p on 30/2....
> 
> geographical problem...
> 
> between canada and mexico i believe...i kid


Yep, I installed adblock just beacuse of all its ads.


----------



## twitchyzero

don't notice any buffering at 1080p on 25/2.5mbps or 50/10mbps connection


----------



## IAmDay

I have a 119mbs down and 26.9mbs up and I can barely watch in 480p. HD is totally out of the question. Definitely not on my end.


----------



## steelbom

Yeah I'm on 100Mbps and I can't stream 1080p video from CrunchyRoll, YouTube or anything really without lagging.


----------



## Zen00

Youtube videos used to buffer the entire video, now they only buffer about 30 seconds at a time. Is there a way around this so I don't have the video rebuffering every time I want to skip forward a few minutes?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Thankfully neither Teksavvy nor Rogers has ever noticeably throttled my connection. Rogers does track your torrent traffic and warn you about piracy, though, as I found out from having either an open wifi or idiot housemates.


----------



## barcode71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*
> 
> Not if Google buys out all ISP's and everyone gets 1tb up and down!!!!


That's stupid and naive, why would you want a monopoly?


----------



## BankaiKiller

So I read this http://mitchribar.com/2013/02/how-to-stop-youtube-sucking-windows-guide/

Now my question. How do you do this for other websites that stream video content, like crunchyroll anime,,espn among others?


----------



## 179232

I have 200 mbps lines at work and anything past 480p is nearly unplayable because it stops every few seconds. At home I have 100 mbps download and I still cannot play anything past 480p without having to refresh my browser every few seconds. This is with every single computer that I have tried.

Doesn't matter what country I am in either. I have this issue now when I am in Sweden, as well as back in California.

So this is the culprit huh.


----------



## jellybeans69

Just checked 4k buffering nicely depending on video with 100/100 i'm EU tho


----------



## Moustache

No wonder people complains about youtube videos getting slower recently. The buffers make everything slow and it's so annoying. I always blame my family members for causing the internet to slow whenever I watched youtube videos and now I know who is to blame. Thanks OP!


----------



## sumitlian

Do ISPs throttle speed for YouTube ?
Beside our internet bandwidth, I was under the impression it depends on read/write speed of the storage in the google's server. Who knows their HDDs/SSDs suck.


----------



## saidpour676

I have the same issue here in Norway too, so i dont think its just in Usa. My internet connection is 70/5 mbps and it seems that some videos load perfectly @1080/4K, but some vids wont even load at 240p.

Its definetly at youtubes end. Never ever had a problem with youtube in the past 3 years, really hope they fix this. But for some reason the problem with video not loading recently appeared when i switched my internet connection to 70/5, it used to br 7/1 Mbps.

#FIX YOUTUBE


----------



## reqq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> The dumbest thing, for me, is that the videos no longer continue to buffer when I pause them, so if I want to watch a video, I have no choice but to sit there and watch it chopped into 4 second segments.
> 
> Plus, once it's buffered, if I skip back to the beginning (without changing any quality settings, or switching to full-screen or anything), it re-buffers. It's horrendous.
> 
> Basically, I've stopped using Youtube.


ye exactly what happens to me. Youtube player itself is utterly crap. Funny thing is that if you use a flash downloader, you can download whole movie without problems. Then you can use VLC and jump around in the movie without problems. Vimeo player works flawless, redbulltv works flawless, but youtube player is just awful.


----------



## tompsonn

You know.... I don't have these problems on my connection in Australia... able to run 1080p content pretty well. Even talking to YouTube over IPv6 it works well. Not saying its flawless (it does bugger up sometimes) but for the most part its pretty damn good...

And my videos still buffer when I pause...


----------



## Artikbot

So, my crappy ISP which I hate with passion is in good terms with Google? Nice. So long as my 8Mb/1Mb crapnection allows me to stream 720p without a hitch.


----------



## Fulvin

With shorter videos, say <1min, I don't even bother switching to 1080p anymore, because the video ends before the conversion is complete.


----------



## Bloitz

The problem is ISPs selling bandwidth they can't provide for too little to attract customers.
Belgium is known for high DSL rates (and download limits !) but frankly, I don't mind. We get our bandwidth, it's super-reliable and we don't get throttled (except for excessive P2Ping on some contracts during peak hours over a period of time). Oh, and they don't sniff our packages nor send copyright notices from what I read.
The fact that we're the size of a needle-pin in comparison to a lot of other countries and the high population density will have something to do with it as well.

EDIT: Perhaps they should give ISPs international ratings.
Give them numbers for Download, upload speeds and reliability. Example: 60 DL / 5 UL Mbps connection would get (completely arbitrary numbers now) a rating like this: ISPR 5/3/2 = ISP Rating (I bet Americans would come up with a better code, they love abbreviations (NSA, CIA, NASA, FBI etc.







) ) 50 - 60 Mbps Download / 3.5-5 Mbps Upload / 99% reliability (aka "2 nines" )
Getting this rating would mean that 99 % of the time they must provide the customer with speeds that are between, or exceed, these values .
(Are you reading this, ISO?







)


----------



## Minnetonka16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> This is why we need google to expand their internet services.......
> 
> I assume they wouldn't hinder a service they own.


I don't think you read the article... It's not just the ISP...

This shouldn't even need to be an article. It's well known that once they established flash video players, big companies limit buffering to reduce wasted bandwith on the dbags that open 20 videos and load them and then just close the window.


----------



## Catscratch

Yeah i can't recall when this started but, this shouldn't be about companies' clashing behind doors. This is clearly youtube related.


----------



## hollowtek

Yet another example of putting the consumer last.


----------



## linkin93

It's normally crappy ISP caching that causes it. Same deal with the Aussie YT servers though, they're crap


----------



## derek427r

Playback has actually been better for me within the last couple of months or so. At one point I couldn't even buffer 360p on my FiOS connection.


----------



## icehotshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> Thought I'd drop this link here. Here's a way to circumvent ISP throttling of YouTube. I've never seen 1080p load so quickly...
> 
> mitchribar.com/2013/02/time-warner-cable-sucks-for-youtube-twitchtv/


This actually works......stupid ISP companies artificially slowing youtubes speed.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derek427r*
> 
> Playback has actually been better for me within the last couple of months or so. At one point I couldn't even buffer 360p on my FiOS connection.


Same here back a few months back youtube was just horrible i mean horrible now its been good very good, i guess google and Verizon weren't getting along and we had to suffer.


----------



## Strat79

I used to have issues here and there on my Comcast 50Mbps connection but I haven't had a single issue that I can recall in at least 6-8 months. It was weird, back then I could load up a 480p video and it would stop to buffer every 30 seconds and I could tell it was loading very slowly by the greyish bar that shows the buffer progress. I could switch it to 720p or 1080p and it would take off at near full speed or at least 30+Mbps and never a hiccup. It never made sense to me, this explains it somewhat.

Irrelevant now though. Like I said, I haven't had these issues in many months. Comcast has actually been great in my area and not just things like this. Outages are nearly non existent and if there is one, 99% of the time it is back up within 5 minutes or less. Speeds almost always at and typically higher than I am paying for. Pay for 50 and I regularly see 70+ averages across a 10+ minute download so it isn't just speed boost kicking in. Youtube's speed graph(when you could still right click a video and show your average over the last month(s)) shows I average 47Mbps on their videos last time I checked. Guess it's were I live in such a sparsely populated place or they don't do it period, but Comcast in this area doesn't seem to do any throttling on YT.

Edit: You can still see your average speeds for YT over the last month by manually going to http://www.youtube.com/my_speed


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> The dumbest thing, for me, is that the videos no longer continue to buffer when I pause them, so if I want to watch a video, I have no choice but to sit there and watch it chopped into 4 second segments.
> 
> Plus, once it's buffered, if I skip back to the beginning (without changing any quality settings, or switching to full-screen or anything), it re-buffers. It's horrendous.
> 
> Basically, I've stopped using Youtube.


I hate that









they did it to save bandwidth costs on their end at our expense.


----------



## 8800GT

I pay 70$ for a 30mb connection, but I don't think I've ever had a problem streaming 1080p videos as they always load pretty damn snappy for me. I guess quality of service can't always be outmatched by speed. Then again, 80mbps would be nice...


----------



## Xeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barcode71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*
> 
> Not if Google buys out all ISP's and everyone gets 1tb up and down!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stupid and naive, why would you want a monopoly?
Click to expand...

What planet do you live on that ISPs aren't already a practical monopoly in many areas? About the only places that have a real choice, particularly if you want anything over a poor DSL line, are urban areas.

If I could choose, I'd rather Google have a monopoly in my area over Time Warner. I pay the cost of Google Fiber for 1/50th of the downstream (and 1/1000th of the upstream).


----------



## adridu59

Network infrastructures should be held by public entities just like railway (at least it's the case here).


----------



## Sir Beregond

Now that I moved, I have a 40Mbps/down connection. No problems streaming youtube. It also worked fine on my 7Mbps/down connection, albeit a little slower to load. The one that hurt was when I was on a 1.5Mbps/down connection up until earlier this year.

So maybe my ISP isn't doing anything funny in that regard. I don't know.


----------



## RyanGoo

Only 12Mbps from AT&T. youtube, vimeo, netflix, mtv player, bbc iplayer, and pretty ,much anything else all stream perfectly fine at any quality pretty much 100% of the time..... I have a bandwidth cap though (250GB a month) and I always pass it, then they'll throttle my connection although they say they don't.


----------



## PCCstudent

I watch Netflix on my 1.5Mbps vdsl connection with added latency from a pfsense box without issue. YouTube is another story. On YouTube about 10% are unwatchable and most others stop twice to buffer. My gut feeling is the majority of complaints involve wireless networks.

EDIT: my hardware is probably older than most here. I have not even moved into Fermi gpu's, I get excited seeing 275's in EVGA "B" stock for 47.00.


----------



## Scorpion667

Angry? Throw a molotov.
Sad? Throw a molotov.
Youtube throttling? Throw a molotov.

The answer to life's problems is easy my comrades.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> This, however, there is a way around it without having to download the video or blocking IP ranges in your firewall; head to userscripts.org and try out some of the stuff they have for Youtube. A couple of them at least will override the player to use the old cache system where it won't stop when you do and load the whole video, and may even use the unthrottled resources. My line is too slow to verify that last bit but that's my guess.


Woah, I've the same problem as DrBrogbo. I'm using Chrome, would that solution work for me?


----------



## mxthunder

When I first moved into my new house I was worried about the stand alone local ISP, but it turned out to be the best experience I have had in a long time.
I can stream multiple HD video streams (netflix in the living room for my wife, and ill be on youtube on my PC) without any issue. once in a while youtube gives me a hassle but I assume its just a random slow down.


----------



## TheLawIX

Youtube works amazing on Google Fiber


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*
> 
> I watch Netflix on my 1.5Mbps vdsl connection with added latency from a pfsense box without issue. YouTube is another story. On YouTube about 10% are unwatchable and most others stop twice to buffer. My gut feeling is the majority of complaints involve wireless networks.
> 
> EDIT: my hardware is probably older than most here. I have not even moved into Fermi gpu's, I get excited seeing 275's in EVGA "B" stock for 47.00.


And dont forget about the 260's for $39!!
I know how you feel!


----------



## un-midas touch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLawIX*
> 
> Youtube works amazing on Google Fiber


Oh yea?


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Crap like this is why I've started saving videos to my hard drive. (Well, this isn't why, but it's one more reason! Get off my lawn!) One, if it ever gets taken down later, I'll still have it (e.g., user gets banned, removes it for some reason, taken down by copyright claim for no reason...). And two, I have reliable access to it, even if the tubes go out, at 100 MB/s if SSD benchmarkers are to be believed. If YouTube starts supporting 4k video (that's four times the pixels guys!), then we'll start having big problems and ISPs will have to cave or this will become public. Unfortunately, TWC has a monopoly in my city, and Comcast has theirs in others, but it's not illegal for some reason. We need the ghost of Teddy Roosevelt to deal with this.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Woah, I've the same problem as DrBrogbo. I'm using Chrome, would that solution work for me?


It doesn't really matter which browser it is as long as you can use Greasemonkey scripts.


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Crap like this is why I've started saving videos to my hard drive. (Well, this isn't why, but it's one more reason! Get off my lawn!) One, if it ever gets taken down later, I'll still have it (e.g., user gets banned, removes it for some reason, taken down by copyright claim for no reason...). And two, I have reliable access to it, even if the tubes go out, at 100 MB/s if SSD benchmarkers are to be believed. If YouTube starts supporting 4k video (that's four times the pixels guys!), then we'll start having big problems and ISPs will have to cave or this will become public. Unfortunately, TWC has a monopoly in my city, and Comcast has theirs in others, but it's not illegal for some reason. We need the ghost of Teddy Roosevelt to deal with this.


Youtube does support 4k. I stream it just fine on my 20mbit connection.


----------



## un-midas touch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> Youtube does support 4k. I stream it just fine on my 20mbit connection.


Just curious, how many videos do you find that are produced in 4k?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-midas touch*
> 
> Just curious, how many videos do you find that are produced in 4k?


Technically.... I believe most movies and many professional videos are _produced_ in 4k. However, they are edited and downscaled before consumer consumption.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> Youtube does support 4k. I stream it just fine on my 20mbit connection.


Wait, really? I've never seen it before.


----------



## SCollins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-midas touch*
> 
> That has absolutely nothing to do with the problem.


strange, as I can measure a noticeable diffrence in data arrival times between various operating systems.

you might be surprised how well Iphones get treats by ISP's, and yes they do know WHAT they are transmitting packets to


----------



## Hattifnatten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Wait, really? I've never seen it before.


Just search for 4k. Right click and click on "statistics", and you will be able to see the resolution. it is kinda pointless for me though, only got 1080p monitors


----------



## un-midas touch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCollins*
> 
> strange, as I can measure a noticeable diffrence in data arrival times between various operating systems.
> 
> you might be surprised how well Iphones get treats by ISP's, and yes they do know WHAT they are transmitting packets to


This has to do with the network you are on, not the device you use.


----------



## xeekei

TeliaSonera in Sweden isn't mentioned, but is definitely doing this. I have fibre with 100 Mbit/s both up and down, and YouTube is basically useless to me. I get the same symptoms that is described in the beginning of the article, the exact very same.

EDIT: Sorry, re-read and TeliaSonera is mentioned.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hattifnatten*
> 
> Just search for 4k. Right click and click on "statistics", and you will be able to see the resolution. it is kinda pointless for me though, only got 1080p monitors


Actually, it isn't pointless. Youtube destroys video quality so that 1080p is closer to 720p, even with great quality (ie games) downscaled resolutions look much better than native.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup*
> 
> Actually, it isn't pointless. Youtube destroys video quality so that 1080p is closer to 720p, even with great quality (ie games) downscaled resolutions look much better than native.


And it is especially noticeable if you use your TV as a computer monitor.




This video looks incredible on my plasma. For anyone who doesn't know, "original" is what 4k is.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup*
> 
> Actually, it isn't pointless. Youtube destroys video quality so that 1080p is closer to 720p, even with great quality (ie games) downscaled resolutions look much better than native.


not sure i agree with you but YT does compress the quality a little

i uploaded this video myself i couldn't find anything as sharp as mine


----------



## mrscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> The dumbest thing, for me, is that the videos no longer continue to buffer when I pause them, so if I want to watch a video, I have no choice but to sit there and watch it chopped into 4 second segments.


Same here, gone are the days of pausing and going afk for a few mins to buffer some video up.


----------



## mtbiker033

I recently set my routers DNS server addresses to google and it makes a huge difference for youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PKlQyAezrs


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> 8/1 here and i can stream 1080P just fine, you guys should just fine


Did you even read the article or half of this thread?


----------



## Darkpriest667

This is an interesting article for me to read. Last week my best friend who I sold one of my older builds (phenom 1 9850 + Nvidia 9500GT 2 GB 1033 Ram 1 TB HDD) to 4 years ago has had no hitches doing anything he wants to do (still plays Civ 5 at DX9 in pretty decent frames) But 4 days ago he calls freaking out saying youtube wont work... it keeps saying error... just all of the sudden.

I've been pulling my hair out trying to figure it out and I never could manage to fix the damn thing. I'm wondering if this is my solution. HIs D/u is 10/1 and speedtest and pingtest both show him to be ok! He was using youtube to play music in the background. I am wondering if the ISP has throttled him out of youtube or denied him streaming services. The guy is on disability and playing probably 200 music videos a day in teh background.


----------



## lolwatpear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLawIX*
> 
> Youtube works amazing on Google Fiber


no surprise considering google owns both and throttles other providers, especially verizon.


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> This is an interesting article for me to read. Last week my best friend who I sold one of my older builds (phenom 1 9850 + Nvidia 9500GT 2 GB 1033 Ram 1 TB HDD) to 4 years ago has had no hitches doing anything he wants to do (still plays Civ 5 at DX9 in pretty decent frames) But 4 days ago he calls freaking out saying youtube wont work... it keeps saying error... just all of the sudden.
> 
> I've been pulling my hair out trying to figure it out and I never could manage to fix the damn thing. I'm wondering if this is my solution. HIs D/u is 10/1 and speedtest and pingtest both show him to be ok! He was using youtube to play music in the background. I am wondering if the ISP has throttled him out of youtube or denied him streaming services. The guy is on disability and playing probably 200 music videos a day in teh background.


Check his browser isn't set to a proxy. I know it sounds silly but Firefox randomly does it sometimes and it annoys me. Causes all sorts of problems. ProxyTube doesn't do it, that i know of.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> Check his browser isn't set to a proxy. I know it sounds silly but Firefox randomly does it sometimes and it annoys me. Causes all sorts of problems. ProxyTube doesn't do it, that i know of.


I checked every browser, that wasn't the issue. Would firefox change all browsers to a proxy? I didn't bother to check but I will look into it today via teamviewer.


----------



## tensionz

YouTube throttling has had me raging lately.


----------



## chrisguitar

I just loaded that 1080 "buffering" video the same speed as my 360p, in about 8 seconds.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

I am surprised this wasn't more widely known.......

I guess those of us in the ISP business, and those that work in Data Centers, took it for granted. I think people would be shocked at how much their service is impacted by agreements between companies.


----------



## Tman5293

Is Youtube really that bad for so many people? I literally never have any problems with it. Any 1080p video I watch starts playing as soon as the page load without the need to buffer. The only time I ever have trouble with Youtube is when I'm on a slow internet connection. If I'm at home Youtube is always lightning fast for me. This is on this connection:


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Is Youtube really that bad for so many people? I literally never have any problems with it. Any 1080p video I watch starts playing as soon as the page load without the need to buffer. The only time I ever have trouble with Youtube is when I'm on a slow internet connection. If I'm at home Youtube is always lightning fast for me. This is on this connection:


I haven't seen the video or article yet but perhaps its based on data centers and not entirely on internet connection, I have around 13Mb/s from the speedtest on BT and I don't have much problems with playing 1080p videos on YouTube with minimal to none buffering.


----------



## Flames21891

I think a better question is why has Youtube's player gotten worse? It's slower, it no longer buffers when paused, and attempting to skip to a section in the video, even if it's already completely loaded, causes it to completely drop all data it has so far accumulated and start over from that point. Seriously, what the frig. I don't currently have problems streaming 1080p video thankfully, but if I did, I can tell you the problems I mentioned would make it virtually unusable, regardless of patience. It's such a step backwards, like almost everything on Youtube...why do they keep doing this?


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flames21891*
> 
> *I think a better question is why has Youtube's player gotten worse? It's slower, it no longer buffers when paused, and attempting to skip to a section in the video, even if it's already completely loaded, causes it to completely drop all data it has so far accumulated and start over from that point.* Seriously, what the frig. I don't currently have problems streaming 1080p video thankfully, but if I did, I can tell you the problems I mentioned would make it virtually unusable, regardless of patience. It's such a step backwards, like almost everything on Youtube...why do they keep doing this?


Exactly this, this is what grinds my gears.

I have 100Mbps at home and at times youtube is also unusable for me, but im on virgin media so I wouldnt be surprised if they were pulling stuff like this.


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Is Youtube really that bad for so many people? I literally never have any problems with it. Any 1080p video I watch starts playing as soon as the page load without the need to buffer. The only time I ever have trouble with Youtube is when I'm on a slow internet connection. If I'm at home Youtube is always lightning fast for me. This is on this connection:


The problem is mostly not the speed but this :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flames21891*
> 
> I think a better question is why has Youtube's player gotten worse? *It's slower, it no longer buffers when paused, and attempting to skip to a section in the video, even if it's already completely loaded, causes it to completely drop all data it has so far accumulated and start over from that point.* Seriously, what the frig. I don't currently have problems streaming 1080p video thankfully, but if I did, I can tell you the problems I mentioned would make it virtually unusable, regardless of patience. It's such a step backwards, like almost everything on Youtube...why do they keep doing this?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I gave up bothering to stream videos from Youtube. Now I just open a browser on one of my monitors, download it, then watch it. If it's junk, I delete it afterwards. If it's good, I keep it on my NAS so I can watch it any time I want without having to buffer it.

I gave up trying to figure out who is at fault or greedy (Verizon or Google or even the US Government and the NSA spying on me), most likely it is all of them.


----------



## Tonza

I have constantly problems loading videos from derptube, and i have 100mb fibre connection (download speed is always little over promised like 11,2mb/s from steam and other good services). But yeah, it feels like streaming videos with 56k connection. Netflix and other services works super fast, HD video from Vimeo for example (which is really HD, not some sub par pixelated "HD" from youtube) loads instantly.


----------



## Flames21891

It doesn't make any sense. I mean, the whole not being able to skip without the video rebuffering bit. Think about it, doesn't that just put more strain on Youtube's servers, having to possibly transfer data multiple times to one person instead of just once? That seems counter-intuitive to both Youtube AND the end user, so why on earth is it like that?


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flames21891*
> 
> It doesn't make any sense. I mean, the whole not being able to skip without the video rebuffering bit. Think about it, doesn't that just put more strain on Youtube's servers, having to possibly transfer data multiple times to one person instead of just once? That seems counter-intuitive to both Youtube AND the end user, so why on earth is it like that?


Most of the features they add (or remove) seem counter-intuitive.


----------



## Catscratch

It smells like copyright thing, that kinda makes it tougher in their eyes but there are gazillion of tools, so it shouldn't be about that.


----------



## Shipw22

Using my 4 Megabyte (or 32 Megabit) per second WiFi and using Connectify to share it over ethernet to my fast computer is no problem with 480p, and usually I can do 720p no problem.


----------



## Purger

I'm middle-of-the-road. I can ussually stream 1080p no problem. Occasionally it slows severelly for long periods of time. I tend to avoid Youtube in those cases.

The buffering thing is quite annoying though. The pause/unpause, and skipping-ahead features have become terrible. On any device I've tried over the past couple of months, it's the same thing. I could have half a video buffered, I go to skip ahead just a bit, and the buffer drops and restarts. Pausing is very flaky when it comes to holding the buffer now too. Not to mention the random buffer-stops.

What happened from a few years ago? I remember being able to buffer an entire video, closing my laptop, and opening it hours later outside of wifi range. Press play, and boom, there's my video I wanted to finish. Those days are gone it seems. I'd wager that also has a bit to do with the increase in advertisments as well.


----------



## un-midas touch

worse comes to worse I just type the letters "ss" after the . in www.


----------



## xPwn

It's those dumb caching servers that some ISPs have. Google it,
then block the ip-range of those servers and then your streaming will work again.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28064070-YouTube-cache-server-bypass-trick


----------



## excoracer

I have 20Mbps D and 1 Mbps U here in Canada, and my YouTube 1080p works flawlessly... So i don't know what's wrong with your ISP's.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You know what always, ALWAYS plays absolutely flawless on Youtube? The friggin ads! Seriously, does anybody's Youtube ads ever stutter? Anybody??? Derptube is about right...


----------



## Darkstalker420

(UK) 1080p used to be fine..... Now it will work most of the time BUT if i try to use the slider (to skip ahead or back) the video stream will usually freeze and i will have to refresh the page again to get the video to play..... Don't use it much just for entertainment now because this is very annoying if the video is a long one. So just use it for anything i want to find out about.

Thanx.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You know what always, ALWAYS plays absolutely flawless on Youtube? The friggin ads! Seriously, does anybody's Youtube ads ever stutter? Anybody??? Derptube is about right...


I never see ads on Youtube. Ever.


----------



## AndroidVageta

100MB Charter connection here...never have any problems with anything. Charter is awesome. Best ISP I've ever used.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I never see ads on Youtube. Ever.


As I'm the owner of my own Youtube channel I don't use ad block...


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> As I'm the owner of my own Youtube channel I don't use ad block...


Pretty sure I own my own Youtube channel as well. I use ad block.


----------



## perfectblade

if you have 30 mb/s connections or higher, your isp is probably throttling youtube. i have a 10 mb/s connection and zero issues


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> if you have 30 mb/s connections or higher, your isp is probably throttling youtube. i have a 10 mb/s connection and zero issues


No, it's more complicated than that. Net neutrality actually should prevent that.

You could have a 100Mbps connection and still have YouTube issues even if the ISP is not throttling your connection. What they are talking about here is the ISP to peer connection. Their pipe to the YouTube may not be big enough.

Plugging a 1000w device into a wire capable of 1500w will still be an issue if you are running on a 800w generator.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Pretty sure I own my own Youtube channel as well. I use ad block.


Way to completely miss my point.







I meant that I run ads on my content so it would be hypocritical of me to block ads of other content owners. Some of my favorite channels rely on their ad revenue so I don't mind playing the ads as long as the content plays at least as well as the ad did...


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Way to completely miss my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant that I run ads on my content so it would be hypocritical of me to block ads of other content owners. Some of my favorite channels rely on their ad revenue so I don't mind playing the ads as long as the content plays at least as well as the ad did...


Simple solution is to not run ads on your channel. I understood your point completely. I just do not approve of ads at all. They waste time. I would never run them on my own videos and I don't want to see them on other people's videos either.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> The dumbest thing, for me, is that the videos no longer continue to buffer when I pause them, so if I want to watch a video, I have no choice but to sit there and watch it chopped into 4 second segments.
> 
> Plus, once it's buffered, if I skip back to the beginning (without changing any quality settings, or switching to full-screen or anything), it re-buffers. It's horrendous.
> 
> Basically, I've stopped using Youtube.


Run it though once without sound in another tab, when it reloads it _should_ load faster because it can load from cache.

I can vouch for doing this and the IP blocking, my 24Mbit/s (2MB/s) connection can play 1080p YouTube easily most of the time.


----------



## LuminatX

yeah my youtube has been pretty messed up lately, I have a 30mbps connection.
I have it set to automatically play HD in my settings, but it rarely ever does even when the video is available in HD.
I had to go out and find a chrome plugin that forced the video to play in HD









Youtube has to get their act together, or I hope vimeo starts to take off with the general public.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> yeah my youtube has been pretty messed up lately, I have a 30mbps connection.
> I have it set to automatically play HD in my settings, but it rarely ever does even when the video is available in HD.
> I had to go out and find a chrome plugin that forced the video to play in HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Youtube has to get their act together, or I hope vimeo starts to take off with the general public.*


Hi my name is LuminatX and I didn't read the source. I just saw people complaining about YouTube being slow and thought I would jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## mott555

I wondered why YouTube sucked after I moved. Had no trouble streaming 1080p at my last residence with a 10 Mb connection, then I moved and now I have 15 Mb and it's very rare that I can get _any_ YouTube video to play correctly, even on 480p. If I'm lucky it'll play the first 5 seconds but then it just stops and never recovers.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Hi my name is LuminatX and I didn't read the source. I just saw people complaining about YouTube being slow and thought I would jump on the bandwagon.


I read the OP thank you very much.
It's all a bunch of conspiracy bs.


----------



## bullethose

well my internet service providers must be dicks to do such a thing though are known as a bad company (Telstra) 1 month here have good internet next month you know that good internet we gave you well give it back and use this crappy internet instead.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> I read the OP thank you very much.
> It's all a bunch of conspiracy bs.


And.. absolutely nothing refutes my statements, have a nice day.

Har, "conspiracy bs", thanks for the gaff.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> I read the OP thank you very much.
> It's all a bunch of conspiracy bs.


I can assure you that it isn't a conspiracy. Major fiber providers are constantly squabbling over their Peering Agreements and it causes issues with the entire country and for millions of people. If you have guys like Charter, Comcast, Level 3, and Hurricane fighting over who is giving what to who at a major Data Center, like the Seattle Internet Exchange, it doesn't take much more than a phone call from an executive to a tech to completely throttle a hand-off.

You can have Google Fiber, but if you have to route through a hand-off that is being fought about, your connection can hit the ground flat.

Business is business, and business is about who you know. The Internet is no different than any other business! It doesn't matter if it is bandwidth or hardware, if you know the right people you will get a much much better deal!

EDIT:

I just ordered new hardware for my company the other day, because of the people I know and the business relationships formed with the various companies and distributors I was able to take a normal quote and get it beat by nearly 50%. Why? Simply because of who I know and who I have business dealings with.....


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I can assure you that it isn't a conspiracy. Major fiber providers are constantly squabbling over their Peering Agreements and it causes issues with the entire country and for millions of people. If you have guys like Charter, Comcast, Level 3, and Hurricane fighting over who is giving what to who at a major Data Center, like the Seattle Internet Exchange, it doesn't take much more than a phone call from an executive to a tech to completely throttle a hand-off.
> 
> You can have Google Fiber, but if you have to route through a hand-off that is being fought about, your connection can hit the ground flat.
> 
> Business is business, and business is about who you know. The Internet is no different than any other business! It doesn't matter if it is bandwidth or hardware, if you know the right people you will get a much much better deal!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I just ordered new hardware for my company the other day, because of the people I know and the business relationships formed with the various companies and distributors I was able to take a normal quote and get it beat by nearly 50%. Why? Simply because of who I know and who I have business dealings with.....


That is probably true.


----------



## Disturbed117

Currently on 10/3, And i have issues quite often with youtube streaming as well.


----------



## venom55520

I literally NEVER have any buffer issues with youtube and I have all my videos set to 1080p using an extension. 50/8 optimum line too, nothing special.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexo*
> 
> That is probably true.


As an ISP I can tell you that it is 100% true.

Something a lot of people think about when they think of the Internet is this giant massive WEB that has all these routes and connections, so on and so forth. While true to an extent, in the end nearly all traffic goes through a handful of providers at a handful (by comparison to the size of the internet) of geographical locations. If you have a holdup there, it can impact a massive number of people.

A fine example of this was a recent issue with Comcast. They had severe routing issues with a few of their major hand-offs, and it impacted the vast majority of the East Coast, especially Florida. It also impacted the North West and into Canada, as they are a major fiber provider for Telus Internet. One provider had issues at their high level of networking, and it brought millions of customers to their knees.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Looks like my ISP made them a secret deal about a year ago. That's when youtube really started to blow, for me. I'm using AT&T. I wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## SpykeZ

This is relevant


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> This is relevant


Pretty much.


----------



## _GTech

GTech is going to give you the low down, in case you didn't know it....

The ISPs are scanning all videos, that's the reality we now live in....

Also the ISPs don't want YouTube & Netflix streamed because it kills their bandwidth.

Welcome to Spynet / Dragnet 101...


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_GTech*
> 
> GTech is going to give you the low down, in case you didn't know it....
> 
> The ISPs are scanning all videos, that's the reality we now live in....
> 
> Also the ISPs don't want YouTube & Netflix streamed because it kills their bandwidth.
> 
> Welcome to Spynet / Dragnet 101...


they want us to have broadband but not use it. great


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> they want us to have broadband but not use it. great


No, they want to SAY you have broadband, and not provide it or let you use it. That way, they can sell more promises to other people.


----------



## Scorpion49

I couldn't load video at 144p yesterday so I held down the refresh button for a few minutes to piss them off (put a weight on the F5 key). It worked, I got a pop up saying my network was spamming and STAHP. Video loaded fine after that though.


----------



## PainKiller89

Here try this guys, it should help with buffering issues. I have tried this myself and the videos run fine without buffering.

Run CMD has administrator, then run the command. It should reply back saying Ok

Here is the code:

Code:

netsh advfirewall firewall add rule name="QBKING77" dir=in action=block remoteip=173.194.55.0/24,206.111.0.0/16 enable=yes

To undo the code:

netsh advfirewall firewall delete rule name="QBKING77"

Try this and let me know if this helps for youtube videos


----------



## Cavi Mike

I remember you used to be able to pause YouTube videos and they would load while you waited and then you could come back and watch the whole thing without it stopping. You could also just move the slider back and restart without it loading the video again. Now YouTube stops loading the video if it's not almost to the "loaded" bar. If it wasn't for Download Helper, I wouldn't watch any video there. (I d/l all YT videos first, then watch them on SMPlayer)


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi Mike*
> 
> I remember you used to be able to pause YouTube videos and they would load while you waited and then you could come back and watch the whole thing without it stopping. You could also just move the slider back and restart without it loading the video again. Now YouTube stops loading the video if it's not almost to the "loaded" bar. If it wasn't for Download Helper, I wouldn't watch any video there. (I d/l all YT videos first, then watch them on SMPlayer)


Have you tried what i suggested?


----------



## Cavi Mike

The problem is I already have so much crap done to my computer/software to get it to work they way I want - but it's ready for another fresh install of my OS. Do I really want to have to do all of this crap all over again? Not for a second. I shouldn't have to.


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi Mike*
> 
> The problem is I already have so much crap done to my computer/software to get it to work they way I want - but it's ready for another fresh install of my OS. Do I really want to have to do all of this crap all over again? Not for a second. I shouldn't have to.


This isn't going to break your OS or anything. All its doing is adding a rule into the windows firewall. Giving it a try is not a bad thing, maybe after running the fix it will run youtube videos better for you.


----------



## knightsilver

In another 20 years, we still wont see a standard 1080p compression format, that just works over the internet, even if we see mainstream VOD, studios and Google wont agree on making poc streaming 1080p thatt works, they got their cash and dont care...


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

What PainKiller's fix does is block caching servers that are frequently overloaded or throttled forcing Youtube to fall back on less used servers. I have tried blocking several ranges with no effect but I've never had the greatest luck. It's worth a try for anyone having buffering problems, a lot of people have reported amazing buffer speeds after blocking certain ranges. There is also a chance that it will only last for a few days though, then you have to find a new server to block.

An unrelated thing I noticed is that sometimes a video will start to buffer just barely fast enough to stream and then slow down exponentially, so that for example at first it seems like it will take 10 minutes to load then halfway through it has slowed down so much that it will still take 10 minutes to load what's left and so on.

One other thing I experience frequently that I haven't seen mentioned here is that sometimes there will be periods of time, several minutes to an hour, when Youtube has become so slow that images and other elements of any page on Youtube will take an extremely long amount of time to load or just not load at all and sometimes nothing on the page will load, leaving me with a blank white screen and the little loading animation in the tab.

This is on ~60/10 Cox in Arizona.


----------



## tompsonn

I access YouTube and all other Google services (and any other supported website for that matter) over IPv6. Not sure the video servers run over IPv6 too or I am just lucky, but it feels like since I started accessing via v6, videos load much more stabler. Even though its probably still the same servers as the IPv4 ones, just with IPv6 addresses... so that probably blows that one out the window!


----------



## deafboy

Haven't had any issues in quite a while now... I also use SmartVideo For YouTube though so I am sure that helps a bit. Typically 50-100 videos a day.


----------



## WOD35

I see the conflict as most likely being an internal one amongst verizon and likely others who provide both Cable TV and Internet services. They don't want Youtube being too good, or their customers might ditch Cable TV services altogether. When the time comes to decide whetehr they want to renew TV and internet, or just internet... they'll think about that damn yotube buffering, and get TV. TV will eventually die off, but the greedies will milk it for every last drop until it's dead, and they are keeping it alive just a bit longer and keeping the internet from strangling it... by strangling the internet.... simply in order to drag as many Cable TV subscriptions + Internet subscriptions as they can out for as long as they can.


----------



## stcawthern

I have a 20 down at home and 50 down at college and rarely can I ever watch a 720p video. Worst part is I can't go back in the video or pause the video without it needing to rebuff or continue to buffer for whatever stupid reason.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup*
> 
> What PainKiller's fix does is block caching servers that are frequently overloaded or throttled forcing Youtube to fall back on less used servers. I have tried blocking several ranges with no effect but I've never had the greatest luck. It's worth a try for anyone having buffering problems, a lot of people have reported amazing buffer speeds after blocking certain ranges. There is also a chance that it will only last for a few days though, then you have to find a new server to block.
> 
> An unrelated thing I noticed is that sometimes a video will start to buffer just barely fast enough to stream and then slow down exponentially, so that for example at first it seems like it will take 10 minutes to load then halfway through it has slowed down so much that it will still take 10 minutes to load what's left and so on.
> 
> One other thing I experience frequently that I haven't seen mentioned here is that sometimes there will be periods of time, several minutes to an hour, when Youtube has become so slow that images and other elements of any page on Youtube will take an extremely long amount of time to load or just not load at all and sometimes nothing on the page will load, leaving me with a blank white screen and the little loading animation in the tab.
> 
> This is on ~60/10 Cox in Arizona.


I'm having all the exact same problems as you. I have medium speed DSL, so its not my connection. Its youtube. Aside from everything you've said, (unless this falls within buffering) I also get random stoppages. I mean, the video just plain stops. I has come to the end of what has been loaded, and it simply won't load anymore. I've got to sit there and wait a few minutes, or reload the page and hope that I can click in that spot and it will start up again where I left off. This only works half the time. Its really, really cramping my style. I've got to find some kind of fix for youtube. Its driving me insane. I'm about to switch to cable for faster internet, so I hope that fixes it.


----------



## neo0031

I have ran into a new problem. My God is it annoying. Thought I had solved it with the help of another OCNer and somehow YouTube finds a way to undo it.

Yes, my YouTube frequently turns the toggle back to Auto either once every few days or a few times a day.

From the YouTube "Playback" settings menu, Video playback quality
Always choose the best quality for my connection and player size

I have a slow connection. Never play higher-quality video

For some reason, no matter how many times I browse on a single tab, choose the second slow connection option to prevent the videos from choosing Auto quality, and click SAVE, YouTube always finds a way to turn it back to option 1 either a few hours later, or a few days later. This is bugging the hell out of me.

Any OCNer know of a permanent fix? I know this isn't all related to OP but thought I'd ask here since I got help here last time. I would start a new thread if need be. Thanks.


----------



## un-midas touch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I have ran into a new problem. My God is it annoying. Thought I had solved it with the help of another OCNer and somehow YouTube finds a way to undo it.
> 
> Yes, my YouTube frequently turns the toggle back to Auto either once every few days or a few times a day.
> 
> From the YouTube "Playback" settings menu, Video playback quality
> Always choose the best quality for my connection and player size
> 
> I have a slow connection. Never play higher-quality video
> 
> For some reason, no matter how many times I browse on a single tab, choose the second slow connection option to prevent the videos from choosing Auto quality, and click SAVE, YouTube always finds a way to turn it back to option 1 either a few hours later, or a few days later. This is bugging the hell out of me.
> 
> Any OCNer know of a permanent fix? I know this isn't all related to OP but thought I'd ask here since I got help here last time. I would start a new thread if need be. Thanks.


Yea that's something I've noticed. I perceived it as the result of going to the site while not signed in. Default user setting is auto so that's a clue. I might be wrong.

edit: also something else I've noticed is sometimes reaching the end of the buffer will actually cause the particular resolution you're at to become unselectable. I view all videos in 360p (best my download can handle), so if there's a hiccup in the data flow and I reach the end of the buffer, sometimes the resolution will switch down because 360p is greyed out for some reason. I typically will have to reuse the link to the video to get it back, refreshing doesn't fix it.


----------



## DarkBlade6

I can stream youtube 720p/1080p just fine here with my 5mb/s cable connection. But I dont know if youtube changed recently, when I start a video it usually run 480p by default If I Click 1080p ,it take sometime before it switch to it, Unless I refresh the page, pause the video right at the beginning and set to 1080p.


----------



## Samoflange

I want to know why Youtube doesn't even work right now. It will play 3 secs of a ad and hang, not even long enough for me to skip the ad.


----------



## Schmuckley

Odd phenomenon.With Haswell,The ads play fine and the videos crash with ""An unknown error has occured"
I have a theory:
a)Adobe is constantly messing up Flashplayer

b) This:


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Odd phenomenon.With Haswell,The ads play fine and the videos crash with ""An unknown error has occured"
> I have a theory:
> a)Adobe is constantly messing up Flashplayer
> 
> b) This:


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stcawthern*
> 
> I have a 20 down at home and 50 down at college and rarely can I ever watch a 720p video. Worst part is I can't go back in the video or pause the video without it needing to rebuff or continue to buffer for whatever stupid reason.


I gotta know what episode that was, in your avatar.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Also youtube blows for me right now. Its pretty much unusable. It will hang after 15 seconds of play, and never start back up again. For now, until they get this fixed, there _is no_ youtube for me.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhotonFanatic*
> 
> Also youtube blows for me right now. Its pretty much unusable. It will hang after 15 seconds of play, and never start back up again. For now, until they get this fixed, there _is no_ youtube for me.


I concur. I keep thinking it's my connection timing out, but it really isn't...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-midas touch*
> 
> Yea that's something I've noticed. I perceived it as the result of going to the site while not signed in. Default user setting is auto so that's a clue. I might be wrong.
> 
> edit: also something else I've noticed is sometimes reaching the end of the buffer will actually cause the particular resolution you're at to become unselectable. I view all videos in 360p (best my download can handle), so if there's a hiccup in the data flow and I reach the end of the buffer, sometimes the resolution will switch down because 360p is greyed out for some reason. I typically will have to reuse the link to the video to get it back, refreshing doesn't fix it.


Valid point, I have suspected as much. Although I am using Chrome, constantly signed into Chrome and Google and YouTube, and sometimes the videos from blog sites show up in my YouTube History... So it may be the odd one here and there diabling it... I am also one to watch in 360p/480p during traffic heavier times and 720p later at "night".


----------



## Kryshek

I am glad I came across this thread. I remember a couple years ago when youtube worked great for me on a slower connection, split with my family. Now I have my own internet, with a higher speed, and it works like garbage. I can go from downloading a game from steam at 2.5 MBps directly to watching a youtube video at 480p, and can't watch it. It's infuriating. Fraking TWC. Netflix worked horrendously for me too until I switched from my blu-ray to my 360 for streaming. Still works like crap on my laptop. So I'm not sure if that is somehow connected.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

As far as I'm aware Google doesn't host Youtube ads, those are hosted by 3rd parties, which would explain why they usually run well.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup*
> 
> As far as I'm aware Google doesn't host Youtube ads, those are hosted by 3rd parties, which would explain why they usually run well.


So you're saying it's Hutchinson 3 who's shoving Samsung and Car Insurance ads down my throat? Since most are UK targeted ads I'd say that's also possible...


----------



## DVLux

Just don't use Youtube, problem solved.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Just don't use Youtube, problem solved.


How constructive of an advice. Thank you so much. We have never thought of that until now and had willingly come under the inconvenience that is YouTube! Thank you good sir, for saving us!

Sarcasm aside, yes we do realise none of this would matter if we stop using YouTube. But we all have our own reasons to stick to the site, and we want to create the best experience for ourselves only realising out ISP is what's throttling us, much to our chagrin. Troll harder next time.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> How constructive of an advice. Thank you so much. We have never thought of that until now and had willingly come under the inconvenience that is YouTube! Thank you good sir, for saving us!
> 
> Sarcasm aside, yes we do realise none of this would matter if we stop using YouTube. But we all have our own reasons to stick to the site, and we want to create the best experience for ourselves only realising out ISP is what's throttling us, much to our chagrin. Troll harder next time.


There are other sites you can use, that don't throttle you, or buffer, and, thus, give you a better experience. I am sorry that you don't feel like looking for them, but calling people "Trolls" won't make things better.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> There are other sites you can use, that don't throttle you, or buffer, and, thus, give you a better experience. I am sorry that you don't feel like looking for them, but calling people "Trolls" won't make things better.


I apologise if I came across strong. Only to return the flavour though.

If you mean video hosting service, please do enlighten me where, as those I am subscribed to on YouTube does not post videos elsewhere like Vimeo and whatnot, unfortunately. If it is a mirroring site to YouTube that does not get throttle in the same way and has a otherwise friendly layout, please do tell as well.


----------



## lugal

I have issues with youtube vids for maybe half a year. Using 12/2mb connection even 720p is unuseable, 1080p - 0 chance. The player doesnt buffer properly so if I stop playing the vid, player stops buffering and when I skip to different time it somehow loses all buffered data.

Basically youtube experience is crap for me, none of the "solutions" work. I avoid yt as much as I can.


----------



## Sisaroth

I always thought that it were just the servers being overloaded, because so many people use youtube and video traffic is quite heavy. During the week i usually have no problem watching 720p/1080p, On sunday evening i always have to wait for buffering except when the weather is really good.
This is in Belgium, i guess it's worse in the US?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> I always thought that it were just the servers being overloaded, because so many people use youtube and video traffic is quite heavy. During the week i usually have no problem watching 720p/1080p, On sunday evening i always have to wait for buffering except when the weather is really good.
> This is in Belgium, i guess it's worse in the US?


Only on specific ISP's. I never have to buffer a youtube video, regardless of the time or day or quality of the video. I think that proves there is no server issue, it's just the pipeline from you to youtube.


----------



## Flames21891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Only on specific ISP's. I never have to buffer a youtube video, regardless of the time or day or quality of the video. I think that proves there is no server issue, it's just the pipeline from you to youtube.


True. I still think Youtube should fix their player though. If it weren't for not being able to pause videos to let them load, and the player dropping all accumulated data when trying to skip, I think even those affected could at least manage, even if it's not an optimal experience. As it is now, if you can't get your video to load faster than it plays, you're SOL.


----------



## Hydroplane

It doesn't bug me too much being that youtube is a free service. Especially considering that I use adblock. I'm much more concerned about the new youtube app for android. It completely crashes to the point where I have to reset my phone, about every 15 minutes of viewing. Ridiculous considering youtube is owned by google, the youtube app is made by google, and I'm using a google play edition phone using pure android OS made by google. Heck, I even bought the phone from google.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

But its a free service...


----------



## kennyparker1337

Control Panel -> System and Security -> Windows Firewall -> Advanced Setting -> (Click) Inbound Rules -> Action (Menu) -> New Rule ->

1. Custom
2. All Programs
3. (Next)
4. Remote IP = These IP Addresses
5. Add... 206.111.0.0/16 (top box and hit OK)
6. Block the connection
7. (Next)
8. (Name whatever you want)

*Enjoy watching HD Youtube if your connection is fast enough. I have tested and confirmed this to allow Youtube to engage my network speeds from less than 1mb/s constant to over 15mb/s (max speed on my end) bursts.*


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Control Panel -> System and Security -> Windows Firewall -> Advanced Setting -> (Click) Inbound Rules -> Action (Menu) -> New Rule ->
> 
> 1. Custom
> 2. All Programs
> 3. (Next)
> 4. Remote IP = These IP Addresses
> 5. Add... 206.111.0.0/16 (top box and hit OK)
> 6. Block the connection
> 7. (Next)
> 8. (Name whatever you want)
> 
> *Enjoy watching HD Youtube if your connection is fast enough. I have tested and confirmed this to allow Youtube to engage my network speeds from less than 1mb/s constant to over 15mb/s (max speed on my end) bursts.*


Worth a shot!


----------



## amd-dude

Real reason why if buffers all the time is because youtube is using crap intel server processors. Upgrade to AMD based servers and that would solve the problem, cause there are more cores distributing the cheese puffs to all the elves. Happy elves work at a better efficiency which then increases the CFM flow rate of data through the custom water loop.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-dude*
> 
> Real reason why if buffers all the time is because youtube is using crap intel server processors. Upgrade to AMD based servers and that would solve the problem, cause there are more cores distributing the cheese puffs to all the elves. Happy elves work at a better efficiency which then increases the CFM flow rate of data through the custom water loop.


I didn't laugh.


----------



## amd-dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> I didn't laugh.


Wasn't meant to be funny, it's true.


----------



## Schoat333

Youtube and netflix both work really good for me on TWC. I rarely see buffering, and have no problem streaming 1080p.


----------



## MintMouse

I tend to use youtube as my music playlist and have noticed something very weird and annoying. If I just let the thing autoplay as normal, most of the time when a new song starts it stutters as it loads at first. Pausing to buffer every few seconds. However, if I switch to that tab, the thing will instantly load up the next 20 seconds or whatever of song and it wont pause again. It's as if youtube is being throttled till I view it (and its ads), it's trying to make me look at the page. I swear to God this happens. And only on my playlist. No other video I watch ever stutters.


----------



## neo0031

As for the "stop loading at about 5 or 10% mark" issue, I'm starting to think AdBlock is the culprit... Since that's where the mid vid text ads are aren't they? Will try out later...


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Control Panel -> System and Security -> Windows Firewall -> Advanced Setting -> (Click) Inbound Rules -> Action (Menu) -> New Rule ->
> 
> 1. Custom
> 2. All Programs
> 3. (Next)
> 4. Remote IP = These IP Addresses
> 5. Add... 206.111.0.0/16 (top box and hit OK)
> 6. Block the connection
> 7. (Next)
> 8. (Name whatever you want)
> 
> *Enjoy watching HD Youtube if your connection is fast enough. I have tested and confirmed this to allow Youtube to engage my network speeds from less than 1mb/s constant to over 15mb/s (max speed on my end) bursts.*


Whoa! That actually worked!! Thanks!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MintMouse*
> 
> I tend to use youtube as my music playlist and have noticed something very weird and annoying. If I just let the thing autoplay as normal, most of the time when a new song starts it stutters as it loads at first. Pausing to buffer every few seconds. However, if I switch to that tab, the thing will instantly load up the next 20 seconds or whatever of song and it wont pause again. It's as if youtube is being throttled till I view it (and its ads), it's trying to make me look at the page. I swear to God this happens. And only on my playlist. No other video I watch ever stutters.


I'm am not have this issue with my favorites playlist.
It could be related to how the playlist functions.

Does it happen with other playlists? (Rule out certain saved playlist vs. all of them in general)
Is it every single video or just certain ones? (rule out playlist vs. videos that always play on the playlist)

Have you tried making a new playlist with the same videos? Also try a new playlist with other videos.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> As for the "stop loading at about 5 or 10% mark" issue, I'm starting to think AdBlock is the culprit... Since that's where the mid vid text ads are aren't they? Will try out later...


I have AdBlock Plus with Firefox and I'm *not* getting this issue... ever.

Just ruling out adblock for you.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> There are other sites you can use, that don't throttle you, or buffer, and, thus, give you a better experience. I am sorry that you don't feel like looking for them, but calling people "Trolls" won't make things better.


There needs to be a strong competitor to youtube. If someone would start one up, and do some good advertising, I bet that it would take off. A good alternative to the only game in town would do well just because its there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lugal*
> 
> I have issues with youtube vids for maybe half a year. Using 12/2mb connection even 720p is unuseable, 1080p - 0 chance. The player doesnt buffer properly so if I stop playing the vid, player stops buffering and when I skip to different time it somehow loses all buffered data.
> 
> Basically youtube experience is crap for me, none of the "solutions" work. I avoid yt as much as I can.


I can't avoid youtube, I draw too much information from it. Here are two more solutions, both ended up working for me. 1. Opt into their HTML5 trial program. Some of the vids will then run via HTML5, instead of flash player. For me, those vids won't stall. All the flash player vids stall out and won't resume for at least a minute.

Get Firefox nightly. There is some kind of nightly updated community build of FF, and for some reason it just doesn't have the problem even with flash. ALL other browsers do. All of 'em. For me, at least, as well as so many other people.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhotonFanatic*
> 
> There needs to be a strong competitor to youtube. If someone would start one up, and do some good advertising, I bet that it would take off. A good alternative to the only game in town would do well just because its there.
> I can't avoid youtube, I draw too much information from it. Here are two more solutions, both ended up working for me. 1. Opt into their HTML5 trial program. Some of the vids will then run via HTML5, instead of flash player. For me, those vids won't stall. All the flash player vids stall out and won't resume for at least a minute.
> 
> Get Firefox nightly. There is some kind of nightly updated community build of FF, and for some reason it just doesn't have the problem even with flash. ALL other browsers do. All of 'em. For me, at least, as well as so many other people.


Youtube already has "Competition", but it's never going to be "Youtube". You get it? It's just like the Facebook mentality. If your friends/favourite users aren't on it, why bother? Even if the site has a better player, t echnical, etc, it won't matter that much to most people.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Youtube already has "Competition", but it's never going to be "Youtube". You get it? It's just like the Facebook mentality. If your friends/favourite users aren't on it, why bother? Even if the site has a better player, t echnical, etc, it won't matter that much to most people.


This is why Youtube is basically a monopoly. Content creators don't want to upload their videos to multiple sites, it wastes bandwidth and is just a pain. Users would benefit from it but the obstacles for the uploaders are just too big. Perhaps networks could support it, however, most channels are produced by one person and we don't want to promote another cable situation by putting everyone under networks.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup*
> 
> This is why Youtube is basically a monopoly. Content creators don't want to upload their videos to multiple sites, it wastes bandwidth and is just a pain. Users would benefit from it but the obstacles for the uploaders are just too big. Perhaps networks could support it, however, most channels are produced by one person and we don't want to promote another cable situation by putting everyone under networks.


As a casual uploader, I don't back up my stuff really. I feel like the other sites could disappear at any moment (and when I have in the past, they did), but Youtube itself is a pretty safe bet.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> As a casual uploader, I don't back up my stuff really. I feel like the other sites could disappear at any moment (and when I have in the past, they did), but Youtube itself is a pretty safe bet.


It's a safe bet, until you get flagged for copyright out of nowhere.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

I think if they dumped some serious advertising dollars into an great startup service, maybe they could be another youtube. Sort of. They'd have to do everything youtube does a lot better though. Sort of like how facebook defeated myspace.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhotonFanatic*
> 
> I think if they dumped some serious advertising dollars into an great startup service, maybe they could be another youtube. Sort of. They'd have to do everything youtube does a lot better though. Sort of like how facebook defeated myspace.


I don't think Facebook became popular because it did things "Better".  At least, not that I recall. I could use a history lesson, though.

Oh, and your "Let's dump millions of dollars in to a kickstarter/start-up idea without any initial concepts or designs" isn't a very sound idea.


----------



## un-midas touch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> It doesn't bug me too much being that youtube is a free service. Especially considering that I use adblock. I'm much more concerned about the new youtube app for android. It completely crashes to the point where I have to reset my phone, about every 15 minutes of viewing. Ridiculous considering youtube is owned by google, the youtube app is made by google, and I'm using a google play edition phone using pure android OS made by google. Heck, I even bought the phone from google.


Is google also your service provider?


----------



## DownTown

I seriously believe that you tube sets their videos to buffer right at the exact impact or highlight moment of a video.... like a kid on a skateboard, mega halfpipe... right as he goes up lets buffer for a minute and then another minute... oh ahhhh... here is the rest of now uninteresting video... that you will hit reload so that it plays better.... enjoy another advertisement banner while you wait, if you dont have adblock kid.

Political videos - unpopular subjects.... buffer, buffer, buffer, buffer... don't load... buffer.
Some stupid video by a popular tabloid figure: 1080p perfect, completely bufferS in under a second... probably because the office monkeys at youtube want to share the video as well.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownTown*
> 
> I seriously believe that you tube sets their videos to buffer right at the exact impact or highlight moment of a video.... like a kid on a skateboard, mega halfpipe... right as he goes up lets buffer for a minute and then another minute... oh ahhhh... here is the rest of now uninteresting video... that you will hit reload so that it plays better.... enjoy another advertisement banner while you wait, if you dont have adblock kid.
> 
> Political videos - unpopular subjects.... buffer, buffer, buffer, buffer... don't load... buffer.
> Some stupid video by a popular tabloid figure: 1080p perfect, completely bufferS in under a second... probably because the office monkeys at youtube want to share the video as well.


You really think they spend the money to have people sitting around setting buffer points during highlight moments? As for some videos buffering and others not, they dedicate servers to more popular videos. You will have to buffer unpopular videos longer. They made a statement about it at one point.

By the way, you can use any video download program and get the videos much faster than you can buffer them. Any video that I have issues buffering, I just download it, and usually get about 10MB/s on my connection.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You really think they spend the money to have people sitting around setting buffer points during highlight moments? As for some videos buffering and others not, they dedicate servers to more popular videos. You will have to buffer unpopular videos longer. They made a statement about it at one point.


Does anyone have a link to this? I personally have never experienced this behavior, when videos don't load for me it's all of them, popular or not.


----------



## SwitchFX

100 Mbit down here and always wondered why. YouTube JUST started loading videos last night after being unusable for a couple weeks. The only workaround I've managed to find to combat the load issue with large videos such as documentaries or very long mixes, is using a discovery download program like JDM to grab the original source files.


----------



## LuminatX

Everyone should check out "Youtube Center" plugin. this thing is awesome.
I cant seem to find a youtube video on it, oddly enough, so I may make one, but check out the link below.
I may make a review of it or something if people want to know more.








http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/114002


----------



## DownTown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You really think they spend the money to have people sitting around setting buffer points during highlight moments? .


As a matter of fact, I do. Someone needs to monitor the videos being uploaded for illegal content. Software can detect skin tones and flag a video without much human interaction, but the other videos that violate TOS still need to be dealt with.
Yahoo hired a guy to look at uploaded photos & videos - he nearly wanted to commit suicide from the **** he saw everyday.
American Airlines or maybe it was PanAm airlines hired prisoners as low cost customer service reps, till it was exposed on 60 minutes or some show. I would not be surprised if they have people in minimum security prisons doing this type of work.


----------



## un-midas touch

Or maybe the behavior is set to laggy at the parts people rewind to watch again.

Nah but really free stuff always gets trampled by money.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-midas touch*
> 
> Or maybe the behavior is set to laggy at the parts people rewind to watch again.
> 
> Nah but really free stuff always gets trampled by money.


Oversimplification, and in this case mostly inaccurate. You just have ISPs with their 99% profit rates, wanting to grab a bit more of the advertising pie that Google is making via the YT! streaming. They have no right to the money, but they can extort Google with bad customer experiences until they get money.

If you're a dune fan, think the politics of the spacing guild pre-MuadDib.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

The thing that gets me is that clearly the ISP's are to blame for the loading problems, yet Google continues to implement features that just make the problem worse and remove features that previously alleviated it somewhat, like pre-buffering and the stop download option to name a couple. You would think that Google would want to do everything in their power to make the problem go away and, if impossible, communicate with their users to explain that Google is not at fault. Instead, they seem to be actively destroying their own service.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup*
> 
> The thing that gets me is that *clearly the ISP's are to blame for the loading problems*, yet Google continues to implement features that just make the problem worse and remove features that previously alleviated it somewhat, *like pre-buffering* and the *stop download option* to name a couple. *You would think that Google would want to do everything in their power to make the problem go away* and, if impossible, *communicate with their users to explain that Google is not at fault*. Instead, they seem to be *actively destroying their own service*.


1. Clearly, its painfully obvious to anyone paying attention that telecoms are abusing everyone.
2. Duh, you aren't there to watch the ads, they can't guarantee to people they are being seen / heard so they aren't worth as much.
3. See above.
4. Why on earth would you assume that? Google service isn't broken, the ISPs are broken.
5. Users do not care at all _why_ something doesn't work, and nobody cares about the finger pointing game. Waste. Of. Energy.
6. They are actively building their revenue stream with technology which can be more successful at delivering you ads. What you might have meant to say was they are actively destroying their users experiences. Which, to some jaded minds might mean the same as saying they are getting better at forcing ads down their users throats.


----------



## Nilareon

Interesting, I've never considered this before... I guess I'm just a little confused though. Youtube pays for X amount of bandwidth, isn't the cost for X variable predetermined by the ISP? Why does the popularity/demand for the website itself matter in terms of how much the bandwidth youtube needs costs...?

Did i skim too quickly and am completely off or am I making a reasonable argument here?


----------



## FlawleZ

Just a 68Mb connection here and never any problems with 1080 or 720.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirus2012*
> 
> Interesting, I've never considered this before... I guess I'm just a little confused though. Youtube pays for X amount of bandwidth, isn't the cost for X variable predetermined by the ISP? Why does the popularity/demand for the website itself matter in terms of how much the bandwidth youtube needs costs...?
> 
> Did i skim too quickly and am completely off or am I making a reasonable argument here?


You missed the issue entirely. Peering is the problem, or lack of appropriate and unbiased peering. The issue is despite net neutrality, the different ISPs are not passing all traffic they way they are supposed to, are grabbing after advertising dollars, and ISP income in order to continue to upgrade peering solutions to meet demand between major networks.

Some ISPs also don't want to pass YT! / NF content because they might have a competing content service, and of course they want to push that as they get revenue for it, instead of just passing traffic, where they do not get any additional funds.

TL;DR. ISPs want to make money for providing the service, and then for allowing you to use it.


----------



## Techie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Control Panel -> System and Security -> Windows Firewall -> Advanced Setting -> (Click) Inbound Rules -> Action (Menu) -> New Rule ->
> 
> 1. Custom
> 2. All Programs
> 3. (Next)
> 4. Remote IP = These IP Addresses
> 5. Add... 206.111.0.0/16 (top box and hit OK)
> 6. Block the connection
> 7. (Next)
> 8. (Name whatever you want)
> 
> *Enjoy watching HD Youtube if your connection is fast enough. I have tested and confirmed this to allow Youtube to engage my network speeds from less than 1mb/s constant to over 15mb/s (max speed on my end) bursts.*


 How did you figure this out, and why should it work? This rule is for an incoming connection, and my router blocks all incoming connections anyway.

Interestingly, I have found out that VLC Media Player can stream and play YouTube videos (using a Firefox plugin that will give me the URL to the actual video file) without all the jitter and high CPU usage that I see when watching online with Adobe Flash Player. And it can seek/skip in 2-4 seconds compared to the 4-15 seconds it takes Adobe Flash Player to do the same. It is a real nuisance to go back and forth with URLs, though.


----------



## Scorpii

I hate how Youtube has been for me in the last 6 months or so. It used to be that you could pause the video, it would buffer the whole thing, then you could watch it fine.

Now, it only buffers around 30 seconds ahead (sometimes less). No problem still really, I have a 70Mbit+ connection.

Except, if you want to jump ahead in the video, it has to load that point in the video (takes a second maybe), and then very often when you jump to a new point that it hasn't buffered it just won't load at all, and I'll have to reload the whole page!

They've obviously changed something behind the scenes to reduce their bandwidth, but it just sucks now, and makes the whole experience really bad for me...


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techie007*
> 
> Interestingly, I have found out that VLC Media Player can stream and play YouTube videos (using a Firefox plugin that will give me the URL to the actual video file) without all the jitter and high CPU usage that I see when watching online with Adobe Flash Player. And it can seek/skip in 2-4 seconds compared to the 4-15 seconds it takes Adobe Flash Player to do the same. It is a real nuisance to go back and forth with URLs, though.


You can also use the normal video page URL, I don't know if there's any difference.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpii*
> 
> I hate how Youtube has been for me in the last 6 months or so. It used to be that you could pause the video, it would buffer the whole thing, then you could watch it fine.
> 
> Now, it only buffers around 30 seconds ahead (sometimes less). No problem still really, I have a 70Mbit+ connection.
> 
> Except, if you want to jump ahead in the video, it has to load that point in the video (takes a second maybe), and then very often when you jump to a new point that it hasn't buffered it just won't load at all, and I'll have to reload the whole page!
> 
> They've obviously changed something behind the scenes to reduce their bandwidth, but it just sucks now, and makes the whole experience really bad for me...


Honestly most of the problem is caused by Adobe Flash. The framework is really poor. Yea sure it has a lot of features but it is old and outdated.
Google is currently trying to transition from Adobe Flash to HTML5 which would solve a lot of its "function" problems.

*I mean good lord, for 2 weeks I wasn't able to change the quality or view the time info of any video. It was ridiculous. No source, and no solution. Just pretty much had to endure 2 weeks of Youtube 1800s Edition.*

As for buffering, well you'll just have to get used to it. Having a video that is not currently tabbed into or minimized only buffer 30sec saves Google endless amounts of money on bandwidth and server costs.

Although I will say that Google's current server allocation on Youtube is not enough. They need to step it up and support it with more servers. This isn't 2006 anymore. I mean look at Gangman Style... almost 2 billion views. High end partners in 2006 would be record breaking if they got 20 million views. Yolutube has insane amounts of viewership and its increasing exponentially as technology spreads around the world.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Honestly most of the problem is caused by Adobe Flash. The framework is really poor. Yea sure it has a lot of features but it is old and outdated.
> Google is currently trying to transition from Adobe Flash to HTML5 which would solve a lot of its "function" problems.
> 
> *I mean good lord, for 2 weeks I wasn't able to change the quality or view the time info of any video. It was ridiculous. No source, and no solution. Just pretty much had to endure 2 weeks of Youtube 1800s Edition.*
> 
> As for buffering, well you'll just have to get used to it. Having a video that is not currently tabbed into or minimized only buffer 30sec saves Google endless amounts of money on bandwidth and server costs.
> 
> *Although I will say that Google's current server allocation on Youtube is not enough. They need to step it up and support it with more servers. This isn't 2006 anymore. I mean look at Gangman Style... almost 2 billion views. High end partners in 2006 would be record breaking if they got 20 million views. Yolutube has insane amounts of viewership and its increasing exponentially as technology spreads around the world.*


What is Google's current server allocation to YouTube? Or are you just pulling crap out of your ass and assuming they haven't made any changes since 2006?


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

It does have to do with Google's servers, but it's the ISP's fault. As stated in the article, Google offers caching servers for free to any ISP looking to improve their services, if only the people in charge of the ISP's could spare a thought for anything but their wallets.

I have a question for anyone else having Youtube loading issues. Do you ever experience slow loading or failed loading with any other Google services? I experience this at the same time that Youtube slows down, which leads me to believe that ISP's are actively throttling Google more than any other company.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Teacup*
> 
> It does have to do with Google's servers, but it's the ISP's fault. As stated in the article, Google offers caching servers for free to any ISP looking to improve their services, if only the people in charge of the ISP's could spare a thought for anything but their wallets.
> 
> I have a question for anyone else having Youtube loading issues. Do you ever experience slow loading or failed loading with any other Google services? I experience this at the same time that Youtube slows down, which leads me to believe that ISP's are actively throttling Google more than any other company.


My question to you is why would that shock you?

Google went down for 2 minutes and 40% of all traffic stopped. Of course they will go after the company, it is their biggest single burden to bear, and their biggest target for coercion and other shady tactics.


----------



## MintMouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I'm am not have this issue with my favorites playlist.
> It could be related to how the playlist functions.
> 
> Does it happen with other playlists? (Rule out certain saved playlist vs. all of them in general)
> Is it every single video or just certain ones? (rule out playlist vs. videos that always play on the playlist).


I solved the problem by leaving it in it's own window, doesn't need to be at the front or anything, just has to be the selected tab. weird one.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> My question to you is why would that shock you?


It doesn't shock me since it's well known that the people in charge of ISP's are not human.









What does surprise me is that Google hasn't made any kind of statement about this. It strikes me as something a company like Google would want to bring to light because it would benefit them in the long run. I'd love to know how they are fighting back, as proven time and again, the largest internet company in the world does not just bend over.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MintMouse*
> 
> I solved the problem by leaving it in it's own window, doesn't need to be at the front or anything, just has to be the selected tab. weird one.


I have noticed that videos seem to load slowly in the background and then speed up again when switched to, but I didn't time it so I wasn't sure.


----------



## roberts91

Either after skimming over the last 24 pages. I've come to the conclusion a) People here are not really overclockers or tech savvy b) they're just to lazy to do a quick google search for solutions

For example if I just typed "how to speed up youtube" the first result is this website: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/tired-of-buffering-3-ways-to-speed-up-youtube/

Most notably is the part about Bypass ISP throttling it's a simple command that you can use on any windows computer. I guarantee that you will see an improvement in your speeds by using that simple command it gives you for that specific problem.

Also if you're on a slow internet connection or some kind of tablet you can opt-in to google's feather beta. Which eliminates most things on the youtube page so your not soaking up so much bandwidth. Like by not loading up recommended videos, comments, etc, etc. You can also get adblock plus for your browser. Which will also help with cutting on the use of bandwidth.


----------



## Cpt.Teacup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberts91*
> 
> I guarantee that you will see an improvement in your speeds by using that simple command it gives you for that specific problem.


Unfortunately, that doesn't work for everyone. Believe me, I have tried just about every known fix without any positive results.


----------



## Pr0xy

Woohoo youtube lets you pause videos to buffer again!


----------



## prznar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooterboy*
> 
> These companies need to realize that they can either stop the petty greed bickering between them, or governments will step in and stop it for them. This is the childish kind of crap that is the bane of capitalism. "95% profit margin? THAT'S NOT GOOD ENOUGH!!!"
> 
> Personally, I think government will have to step in, because they don't seem to be willing to do it themselves. I would also hope that someone in government starts to take a serious look at some anti-trust litigation, because this is/has been getting ridiculous.


WAT? I have no problems like you, buffering goes on even when paused.


----------



## un-midas touch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prznar1*
> 
> WAT? I have no problems like you, buffering goes on even when paused.


Personally I would not even mind the partial buffering, if it weren't for the fact that the player very often "forgets" to ask for more data.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Honestly most of the problem is caused by Adobe Flash. The framework is really poor. Yea sure it has a lot of features but it is old and outdated.
> Google is currently trying to transition from Adobe Flash to HTML5 which would solve a lot of its "function" problems.
> 
> *I mean good lord, for 2 weeks I wasn't able to change the quality or view the time info of any video. It was ridiculous. No source, and no solution. Just pretty much had to endure 2 weeks of Youtube 1800s Edition.*
> 
> As for buffering, well you'll just have to get used to it. Having a video that is not currently tabbed into or minimized only buffer 30sec saves Google endless amounts of money on bandwidth and server costs.
> 
> *Although I will say that Google's current server allocation on Youtube is not enough. They need to step it up and support it with more servers. This isn't 2006 anymore. I mean look at Gangman Style... almost 2 billion views. High end partners in 2006 would be record breaking if they got 20 million views. Yolutube has insane amounts of viewership and its increasing exponentially as technology spreads around the world.*
> 
> 
> 
> What is Google's current server allocation to YouTube? Or are you just pulling crap out of your ass and assuming they haven't made any changes since 2006?
Click to expand...

I'll be honest I don't have exact numbers but I do have simple evidence.

On almost any other video website, I don't have buffering issues.
On Youtube, I do have buffering issues.

Almost any other video website is small compared to Youtube in it's viewership (which is besides the point but it gives a "why" answer).
I conclude that not enough servers that Google owns are being allocated to Youtube to fully support all viewers.

I wasn't insinuating that they are still using 2006 servers, but that Youtube's viewership is exponentially increasing as time passes by.
I think that Google's server allocation isn't being kept up with the viewership increase.

Servers costs money. The less they use on Youtube is more revenue the company generates.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I'll be honest I don't have exact numbers but I do have simple evidence.
> 
> On almost any other video website, I don't have buffering issues.
> On Youtube, I do have buffering issues.
> 
> Almost any other video website is small compared to Youtube in it's viewership (which is besides the point but it gives a "why" answer).
> I conclude that not enough servers that Google owns are being allocated to Youtube to fully support all viewers.
> 
> I wasn't insinuating that they are still using 2006 servers, but that Youtube's viewership is exponentially increasing as time passes by.
> I think that Google's server allocation isn't being kept up with the viewership increase.
> 
> Servers costs money. The less they use on Youtube is more revenue the company generates.


It has nothing to do with the Youtube servers, it's the line from your ISP to the youtube servers.

Think of it like this- your ISP has a 100mbit (for simplicity) connection to Youtube's servers. Each video stream takes 1mbit... at prime time though, 300 people might be trying to watch youtube at once, and your ISP just doesn't have the bandwidth to youtube to handle it... despite everyone being fine on other sites on the internet.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpii*
> 
> I hate how Youtube has been for me in the last 6 months or so. It used to be that you could pause the video, it would buffer the whole thing, then you could watch it fine.
> 
> Now, it only buffers around 30 seconds ahead (sometimes less). No problem still really, I have a 70Mbit+ connection.
> 
> Except, if you want to jump ahead in the video, it has to load that point in the video (takes a second maybe), and then very often when you jump to a new point that it hasn't buffered it just won't load at all, and I'll have to reload the whole page!
> 
> They've obviously changed something behind the scenes to reduce their bandwidth, but it just sucks now, and makes the whole experience really bad for me...


Sorry for posting in old thread. But I just happened to be looking thru some settings in a Firefox greasemonkey script called YouTube Center. There's setting is called Dash Playback & is described below:
Quote:


> Dash Playback is a method on how a video should be buffered. If Dash Playback is enabled it will buffer the video in blocks. That means that every time you seek in the video it will have to rebuffer that block and it will not buffer the next block if you're not at the very end of the current block. If Dash Playback is turned off YouTube will load normally where you can pause the video and it will buffer to the end of the video and you can jump around in the video as much as you like.
> 
> YouTube's default option has Dash enabled, because it's buffering faster for people with a good internet connection. YouTube Center also have Dash Playback enabled by default.
> 
> Read more about Dash on Wikipedia
> 
> Please note that by disabling Dash Playback will result in 480p and 1080p not being available. This is because of a recent YouTube change.


If I disable Dash Playback, the video buffers to the end when paused like old times. But as described above, 480p/1080p option is missing.


----------



## misoonigiri

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Adaptive_Streaming_over_HTTP
https://github.com/YePpHa/YouTubeCenter/wiki/Features#dash-playback

I'd missed out these links the prev post.


----------



## SwitchFX

I use a DASH disrupting addon. My life has been awesome for the last four years.


----------



## misoonigiri

Hi SwitchFX, can you still get 1080p/480p on Youtube with DASH disabled?

If its able to, can you share what this addon is? Thanks.


----------



## Bluemustang

Indeed this is aggravating. Which is why when youtube (or my isp) slow down my speed and i cant even load a 720 video with my 50 mbit cable i pay for i just say youre fault. You try to slow down what i pay for then im going to make you use more bandwidth. I may have only attempted to skip to a scene in a youtube vid using little bandwidth. Now that you wont let me do that ill just download the whole video.

Speaking of that. Why is it that i often cant even stream a youtube video at 5mbits, sometimes not even 1mbit. But to download it i can download between 3-6mb/s plus (or 25-50 mbits)?


----------



## Cr4zy

Believe it's this addon?
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/youtube-center/
or if you dont use Firefox: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/114002

Atl east it's the one I use and it makes youtube so much more useable, HTML5 player also helps reduce the amount of horrific failure flash brings to the table.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Indeed this is aggravating. Which is why when youtube (or my isp) slow down my speed and i cant even load a 720 video with my 50 mbit cable i pay for i just say youre fault. You try to slow down what i pay for then im going to make you use more bandwidth. I may have only attempted to skip to a scene in a youtube vid using little bandwidth. Now that you wont let me do that ill just download the whole video.
> 
> Speaking of that. Why is it that i often cant even stream a youtube video at 5mbits, sometimes not even 1mbit. But to download it i can download between 3-6mb/s plus (or 25-50 mbits)?


Try disabling Dash with the YouTube Centre firefox addon. It could be, streaming youtube uses the DASH protocol by default (and in your connection its slower?). While "direct downloadg" uses another protocol.

But note that disabling Dash with that addon, disables 1080p/480p videos.

Edit: Remember to clear browser cache when disabling/re-enabling Dash. I suspect leftover youtube cookies if not cleared may make Dash not disable/re-enable.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> Believe it's this addon?
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/youtube-center/
> or if you dont use Firefox: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/114002


Thats wat I've been using. I think SwitchFX is using another.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Try disabling Dash with the YouTube Centre firefox addon. It could be, streaming youtube uses the DASH protocol by default (and in your connection its slower?). While "direct downloadg" uses another protocol.
> 
> But note that disabling Dash with that addon, disables 1080p/480p videos.
> 
> Edit: Remember to clear browser cache when disabling/re-enabling Dash. I suspect leftover youtube cookies if not cleared may make Dash not disable/re-enable.


I use chrome


----------



## misoonigiri

The userscript page mentions a chrome version with instructions. I've not tried it, so can't tell u if it works the same way.


----------



## blackhole2013

I still cant watch Gangdam Style in 1080p on YouTube with my 80 megs connection ...And that song is way played out ...


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *butthole2013*
> 
> I still cant watch Gangdam Style in 1080p on YouTube with my 80 megs connection ...And that song is way played out ...


It's Gangnam. I know I'm a jerk.

Here's my redemption:
Quote:


> Control Panel -> System and Security -> Windows Firewall -> Advanced Setting -> (Click) Inbound Rules -> Action (Menu) -> New Rule ->
> 
> 1. Custom
> 2. All Programs
> 3. (Next)
> 4. Remote IP = These IP Addresses
> 5. Add... 206.111.0.0/16 (top box and hit OK)
> 6. Block the connection
> 7. (Next)
> 8. (Name whatever you want)


You should be able to watch Gangnam Style on 1080p after you do this.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> Believe it's this addon?
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/youtube-center/
> or if you dont use Firefox: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/114002
> 
> Atl east it's the one I use and it makes youtube so much more useable, HTML5 player also helps reduce the amount of horrific failure flash brings to the table.


Wow this add on made youtube run way better ...+ rep to you


----------



## Ryude

For Chrome download something called Magic Actions for Youtube.

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/magic-actions-for-youtube/abjcfabbhafbcdfjoecdgepllmpfceif?hl=en


----------



## blackhole2013

Is there anything for Opera browser.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> Believe it's this addon?
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/youtube-center/
> or if you dont use Firefox: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/114002
> 
> Atl east it's the one I use and it makes youtube so much more useable, HTML5 player also helps reduce the amount of horrific failure flash brings to the table.


You just saved youtube for me. Tried some other add-ons with no success, this one for mozilla works perfectly. +rep.

Now if only they could make it so i can post comments again lol.


----------



## Bluemustang

This addon firefox users talking about actually makes youtube buffer much faster or are you all just happy about the other perks it has (no adds and whatnot)?


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> This addon firefox users talking about actually makes youtube buffer much faster or are you all just happy about the other perks it has (no adds and whatnot)?


Mine loads instantly and all the way through now. You can set the screen size for all 3 different options that youtube offers, it centers it, disables ads, loads with the description box down and a auto hd option that actually works, what more could you want? lol.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Mine loads instantly and all the way through now. You can set the screen size for all 3 different options that youtube offers, it centers it, disables ads, loads with the description box down and a auto hd option that actually works, what more could you want? lol.


Wanting it fore chrome ;p


----------



## iARDAs




----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Mine loads instantly and all the way through now. You can set the screen size for all 3 different options that youtube offers, it centers it, disables ads, loads with the description box down and a auto hd option that actually works, what more could you want? lol.


Really??? It centers it? Besides the slow buffering, the thing that bothered me most was the off-centering. Definitely installing this plugin.


----------



## Bluemustang

Ah well i see i can use it for chrome now. But unfortunately the auto hd thing doesnt always work. Gotta refresh 2-3 times for it to auto set to HD.


----------

